# Dolphin Coast



## Cheryl Fouché (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi

My husband is being transfered to KZN. The company is very close to the new airport.

I need advice on finding a place to live. What areas are safe for a family of 4? Our children are aged 3 and 9. We need something affordable between Ballito and the airport. We are moving middle May 2013.


----------

